# [SOLVED] Call of Duty: World at War - not running



## Bob Jonker (Oct 11, 2010)

When double-clicking on the single-player icon, the following message appears:
It appears that Call of Duty: World at War did not quit properly the last time it ran. Do you want to run the game in safe mode? This is recommended for most people. It will change your system settings but not your controls.
When I clicked on the "YES" button, the game crashed. I should mention that I have already uninstalled and reinstalled the game several times. Also, I have recently run a utility program called DriverRobot to update all my drivers.Can anyone help, please?
Bob Jonker


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War - not running*

Hello Bob Jonker welcome to TSF,

Ok this is a problem with your microphone input on your case, there is a problem with COD and Realtek's drivers. This is a pretty easy fix though, either plug in your mic or do this.

Do this and it should fix it if you don't have your mic plugged in.

* Open Realtek Software (Download Here)
* Click the little folder in the top right corner that says "connector setting" when highlight with pointer
* Then check the box that says "disable front panel jack detection"
* Play the game


----------



## Bob Jonker (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War - not running*

Hello llacrossedude7!
The link to cnet.com you included did not work. However, it does not matter since, as far as I can make out, my soundcard is an ATI H. D. Audio Device. I do not have a microphone for my PC, as I do not need it. All we (the wife and I) do is occasionnally surf the net and send/receive e-mails. And, oh yes, I enjoy some terrific WW2 first-person shooters. I hope you (or someone else) can help me further. You will appreciate that I struggle somewhat with the technology - I am 76 years young!!!Thanks and regards (from Australia), Bob


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War - not running*

Ok are you getting a black screen that does nothing or an error like iw3mp.exe has stopped working/


----------



## Bob Jonker (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War - not running*

What happens when I try to launch the CoDWaW game is exactly as I described in my first post. After crashing I see a normal desktop. I have recently updated both the Realtek audio driver for my motherboard and the ATI Radeon driver for my video card.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War - not running*

Is there an error message, thats what I'm asking. If there is what does it say?


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War - not running*

Hey Bob,

I assume that you haven't updated (installed patches) your WaW? it has to be done manually. I'm not sure can you update straight to the newest patch or not, so if someone still has cod5 on PC, could try and also share us the patch(website).

Or I can also do it, but few days later. If Bob still can wait!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War - not running*

could you please post your full PC Specs
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
PSU


----------



## Bob Jonker (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War - not running*

No, there is no error message. Please refer to my first posting for exact description of what happens when attempting to launch CoDWaW.I have been advised that there is no point in downloading all kinds of patches, as I do not play online and the game used to work just fine in single player mode. My system spec's are as follows:
CPU: Intel COre i5 650 [3.2GHz/4MB/LGA1156]
RAM: 4 GB
Video Card: Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD5770 1GB
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3 [Intel P55/LGA1156/DDR3/ATX]
Sorry, I don't know what PSU means.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War - not running*

PSU = Power supply.

Go to your */World at War* folder, click *Compability files* -> *Players* -> you'll see folder, its your player's name, if you haven't changed it, it should be just *player*. open the folder and delete your *config* file. Lets see, if reseting config will help.


----------



## Bob Jonker (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War - not running*

Hi Guys,
Thanks for all your efforts. I was lucky enough to get the game running thanks to some assistance I was receiving from other quarters. AGAIN, MANY THANKS AND GOOD GAMING TO YOU ALL!!
Regards, Bob (Down Under)


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry I did not reply I was out of town, but I'm glad you got it fixed.


----------

